

We’ve killed off half the world’s animals since 1970 - giis
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/09/30/weve-killed-off-half-the-worlds-animals-since-1970/

======
cowardlydragon
Progress. Innovation. Market disruption. Pivot. Entrepeneurship. Development.

